

Ask HN: How to hire a developer?  - matthewhughes

I need to hire a developer soon.<p>I'm hoping to get some feedback from this community on how best to recruit a developer...<p>A few questions for developers:<p>- What specific information do you want from someone you're considering working with?<p>- If I am not sure which programming language the project will require what is the best way to communicate the scope and details of the project?<p>- What incentives do you look for in a project?<p>- What should I avoid in the recruiting process?<p>- Any other words of advice?<p>Answers to any or all of these questions is appreciated.<p>Thanks -
======
michaelpinto
Your real problem isn't how to hire, your core problem is "what is the best
way to communicate the scope and details of the project?" If you're asking
this question it sounds like you don't have a specification or a prototype: If
that's the case it's a good idea do to that step first before hiring a
developer.

~~~
matthewhughes
I have a concept and am working on building some very rudimentary wireframes
but unfortunately I need help building a working prototype.

Edit: hopefully that won't sink me.

~~~
michaelpinto
I would finish the wireframes, make them as detailed as you can -- and then
talk to a few developers. It might be a good idea to work with someone with
UI/UX experience if you feel like your own wireframes are too fuzzy.

~~~
matthewhughes
That's good advice - I'll definitely include UI/UX experience on my want/need
list.

Thanks -

------
matthewhughes
Thank you to everyone that chimed in so far - much appreciated.

------
deedubaya
checkout reddit.com/r/forhire

------
bmelton
Is this going to be your first developer?

Who is your customer audience?

Do you expect your programmer to be customer-facing in any way?

Are you paying market rate, or a reduced rate + equity, or strictly equity-
based? Are you willing to consider any of these options for the right
developer?

~~~
matthewhughes
No, this will be the second time I've hired.

(I would hire my previous developer again but he recently had a kid and
started an intense full time job. So he's out.)

Customer audience is sports-related - coaches in particular.

Customer facing insofar that we'll likely want to raise some money and I'd
like this person involved in that process. But not necessarily to attend
directly to customer inquiries.

In my mind, a reduced rate + equity would be ideal. I don't want anyone going
hungry during the ramping up process but at the same time I'd like them to
take ownership and be emotionally invested in the project.

I am willing to consider all of options for the right person.

~~~
mikejarema
_Customer facing insofar that we'll likely want to raise some money and I'd
like this person involved in that process_

Sounds like the role is more than just as a developer, but someone who
desirably is a long term part of the business and its growth.

I think the parameters slightly change for this type of position. In your
shoes I would pitch the vision & culture you're trying to nurture as much as
the technical challenges and career advancement that would come out of it.

~~~
matthewhughes
It definitely could be more than 'just' a developer role.

As I mentioned in another comment, I'd love to have someone that takes
ownership (literally and figuratively) for the project.

That's good advice about pitching the vision and culture - I'll do that for
sure.

~~~
thar2012
Matthew, Let me know your mail id or send me email at saathi@gmail.com. I am a
developer and I will able to help you.

~~~
matthewhughes
I just sent you an email - thanks.

